#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Новости сайтов >  > > >  >  >  Новые статьи на http://www.dharmawiki.ru.

## sherab

Ворота в Океан Бодхичитты - Джамгон Конгтрул Лодро Тае.
Вхождение в Город Всеведения - Джигме Лингпа.

Читайте и рыдайте... :Cry:

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

Молитва Джамгон Конгтрул Лодро Тае очень душевная! 
Отличная работа!

----------


## sherab

Первый Алан Зенкар Пема Нгодруп Дордже (1881 – 1943), инкарнация До Кьенце Еше Дордже.

----------


## sherab

Гьялсе Шенпен Тае - Он построил знаменитую Щедру Шри Симхи (колледж по изучению текстов) в монастыре Дзогчен.

----------


## sherab

Джецун Лочен Чоньи Зангмо (1865 – 1953) из женского монастыря Шуксеп была одна из самых выдающихся женщин учителей последних столетий в Тибетском Буддизме.

----------


## sherab

Ньёшул Лунгток Тенпе Ньима был одним из величайших мастеров медитации Дзогпа Ченпо в традиции Лонгчен Ньингтиг. Он был величайшим реализованным учеником Патрула Ринпоче. Есть поговорка: «Если нет Лунгтока, то Патрул бездетный»....

----------


## sherab

Кхенпо Нгаванг Палсанг из монастыря Каток был одним из величайших писателей, учителей и распространителей Лонгчен Ньингтиг в этом столетии. Он был известен как тулку Вималамитры, и нет преувеличения, если назвать его вторым Лонгчен Рабжамом...

----------


## sherab

Джнянасутра (Ye Shes Mdo) родился в восточном городе Камалашила, в восточной Индии...

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Джнянасутра (Ye Shes Mdo) родился в восточном городе Камалашила, в восточной Индии...


Что за "эзотерические циклы"?  :Smilie:

----------


## sherab

После смерти Патрула, Онпо Тензин Норбу нес ответственность за погребальную церемонию. Он также собрал писания Патрула Ринпоче и упорядочил их в шесть томов.

----------


## sherab

Комментарий на "37 практик Бодхисаттвы" - у кого есть инфа, пишите)...

----------


## sherab

Шамар Ринпоче.

----------


## sherab

Пять Иерархов Сакья

----------


## sherab

Куну Лама Тензин Гьялцен

----------

Гьямцо (27.06.2009), Дэчен Намджрол (11.04.2010)

----------


## sherab

Количество статей в нашем проекте перевалило за 1000. Будем стараться и в этом году радовать вас интересными статьями!

http://www.dharmawiki.ru

----------

Naldjorpa (16.03.2009), Александр Владленович Белоусов (04.01.2009), Бо (12.04.2009), Лора (05.01.2009), Сергей Волков (03.01.2009)

----------


## sherab

Дзонгсар Кьенце Чоки Лодро - расширенная биография величайшего мастера современности.

Цитата: _"В линии Ньингма Лонгчен Ньинтиг, хорошо известно, что Лонгчен Рабжам появлялся в видениях Джигме Лингпе три раза, в течение которых, он давал ему посвящения и благословлял его тело, речь и ум. Тогда как, в записях, которые мы имеем, Джамьянг Кьенце упоминает не меньше, чем семнадцати видений Лонгчен Рабжампа, и это только в той части его жизни, которая записана."_

----------

GROM (16.03.2009)

----------


## sherab

Полностью закончен перевод *"Комментарий на "37 практик Бодхисаттвы" Дильго Кьенце Ринпоче"*

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (11.04.2009), Вова Л. (11.04.2009)

----------


## sherab

Новые статьи:
# Три благородных принципа - Кхенпо Шенга
# Совет практикующему, который находится при смерти - Додрубчен Джигме Тенпе Нима
# ‎Последние слова Целе Нацог Рангдрола
# Песнь «Совет о знаках» - Ньяла Пема Дуддул

----------

Leonurus (20.07.2009), Александр Владленович Белоусов (27.06.2009), Майк (27.06.2009)

----------


## sherab

Драгоценность в Венечном Украшении

----------

Sforza (18.07.2009)

----------


## sherab

"Сущностная Мудрость, наиболее драгоценное, лаконичное и глубинное учение Гуру Ринпоче, которое содержит полный путь. Восхваляемое Джамьянгом Кьенце Вангпо как более ценное, чем количество текстов, которое могли бы унести тридцать яков, это учение, вместе с комментарием Джамгона Конгтрула, составляет последний том в обоих – Ринчен Тердзо и Чоклинг Терсар."

Ламрим Еше Ньингпо. Вводная статья.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (29.03.2011)

----------


## sherab

Сердечная сущность святых Учителей - Дуджом Ринпоче.

----------

Samadhi Undercover (27.07.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (29.03.2011)

----------


## sherab

Начали перевод более обширного жизнеописания Лонгченпы: Лонгчен Рабжампа Дриме Озер

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (29.03.2011)

----------


## sherab

А также переводим статьи из Книги Нёшул Кен Ринпоче: "A Marvelous Garland of Rare Gems"

----------

